

Ask HN: Running SAAS Out of the US and VAT Calculation for Clients in EU? - codegeek

If I have a SAAS product that runs out of the US but I have clients from the EU region, how do you handle VAT and things ? I mean for example, is the SAAS company responsible to charge&#x2F;report VAT or is it the client that has to do on their end ?<p>Example: If I have a subscription product for $100&#x2F;month, I charge the flat rate of $100. Do I need to figure out the VAT and then add on top of this $100 or will the client pay the VAT separately to their authorities in their country ?
======
nherment
Hi codegeek, I'm not giving you any answer because I am neither a lawyer nor
an exepert but the following link should give you the information you are
looking for:

[http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/taxation/vat/traders/e-...](http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/taxation/vat/traders/e-commerce/article_1610_en.htm)

